# Weekly Prep Thread, February 11-17, 2008



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

It's been a good last couple of days prep wise for the Hagan family. Went by Sam's Club yesterday to pick up fifty pounds of sugar and another fifty of white rice. While we were there we also picked up twenty pounds of basmati rice. I've been reading about the stuff for years but hadn't ever tried any so we had some for supper last night. Good stuff. Kinda pricy to store hundreds of pounds but not so much that we can't get fifty pounds in the stash.

This morning our Walton Feed truck came in. Pretty good sized order for our area, about fifteen thousand bucks. Fortunately there were plenty of hands to get the work done so in about two hours it had all been offloaded, sorted, then packed into their respective orders. Our part came out to three hundred pounds of yellow dent corn and the Mylar bags needed to pack it all. It's a long wait to get a pool order together, sent off, then shipped down from Idaho but there just isn't any cheaper way to go.

Now I get to spend a couple of nights packing and sealing buckets. I couldn't find my little vacuum cleaner adapter the last time so I reckon I'll have to fashion another. Maybe I'll fashion a third hand too. I always need one when the time comes to draw down the bag then run the iron over it to complete the seal.

How's the prep week looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

We are into planning the repairs and updates for the home this spring. 

Expanding the patio to include a canning area.
Buying and planting more blueberries, raspberries, and fruit trees.
Greenhouse
Expanding the garage shed.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Still cleaning and organizing. Went into attic and brought down storage totes of clothes that belonged to first DH. Sorted them into piles that I thought current DH or other family members could wear and bagged the rest up to take to the thrift store. Freed up several totes that I can pack with our seasonal clothes and store.

Maggie


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

went a little crazy on the REI clearance sale, and Eddie Bauer outlet: winter jacket, hiking boots, pack, daypack, knife, hat, extra sleeping bag, a few other misc items.

got backup glasses in last week, and got them adjusted so they didn't dig into my ears. since i'm blind as a bat without my glasses, and I only had 1 pair before, i feel much better with my "insurance" in place.

--sgl


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Stuck some more roosters in cages to fatten up a bit before they get canned. Hens are happier! LOL That means more eggs in the nests I can find instead of way off in the bushes.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been cleaning and repairing the house in general and remodeling the kitchen for days now. Inbetween I have been outside with my kids working in the yard. The weather is really nice right now and we have seedlings started indoors that we can't wait to plant outside when it's time.

I have made a few purchases this week to add to my preps but my big shopping day is Wed. I plan to buy some wheat and rice and maybe add to my other supplies depending on how much I end up spending at the Home Depot. I am shopping for a new fridge, so if The Depot doesn't get too much of my money I will have some to buy more supplies


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

My CL mill came and we got that set up in a temporary spot. I'm playing with that and am getting comfortable with it finally. I packed away my Walton order using the magic vac I got last year and all those larger bags that came with it. I'm in the process of rotating them all through the freezer for a week. I think my next order will be for long term strorage and I will try the buckets all ready to go. I know it's a little pricier but not so much when I consider I would have to buy the buckets and mylar plus I have two jobs so time can be an issue for me.

DH built a work room for my business but it's turning into a prep room and it's so nice so I'm dedicating half of it to the biz and will keep the other half set up with my magic vac and mill. He built my pantry in one corner of that room and it's attached to my kitchen so it's perfect for now. I plan to put a small gas stove on the prep side so I will be doing my canning there too.

I picked up 12 boxes of cereal I got a rain check for a few weeks ago and got hamburger helper for a dollar a box today plus I had a coupon for a free ten pound bag of potatoes so I did pretty well on my lunch hour. After work I'm stopping at another store to hopefully stock up on chicken and ground beef to can. Tomorrow I'm looking for a gasket for my mother's canner. I'm dreaming of an All American but haven't felt that I need that immediately so I'm still pondering that purchase and trying to decide which model to get. I guess I'll see how my mother's canner does with a new gasket and go from there.

I've really been driven lately to get all my ducks in a row and I'm working on it but I can see my funds running out at some point...soon  . I still haven't made it to the city for the things I have to buy there...maybe this week.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Planning on making a trip to Fayetteville this week to pick up some wheat. AT $26 for a 50# bag it's still cheaper to drive there than have Walton Feed ship it to me.

I don't know of anyone around the N. Central AR are to make a Walton Feed bulk delivery feisable....although if anyone is around the N. Central AR area & wants to start one, let me know and I'd be glad to help with the logistics of it.

Also going to Sam's Club while we're in Fayetteville to pick up some bulk rice, popcorn, sugar & honey. 

Gott'a stock up before the prices go up even more!

Going to take sgl42's advice & get me another pair of glasses this week if I can squeeze it in during lunch hour.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to a Seed Savers Exchange event and picked up some of the last few varieties of seeds I wanted for the next couple of years of gardening & seed saving.

Taught a friend in my Prep community how to bake bread - in return he's going to teach me how to clean a rifle.

Jan


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't do anything for a while now..... Friday I'm getting a delivery of fuel oil for house heat and it will cost me this time $502.00. That is a big chunk of money to spend and consequently it will be a while, probably spring, when I can even consider buying any more prep goods beyond the normal bills, utilities, etc. Necessities only for a while in my house ..... Time to use what we already have.
Ohio Rusty ><>
Psalms 27:1-3/Psalms 91:9-11 (AMP)


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

Picked up a total of 4 cases of name brand tinned (evaporated) milk @ 50 cents a can; plan to pick up at least 4 more over the next week.

Bought a yogurt maker at the thrift store - tried it out with the tinned milk; works great!

Bought 4 - 5# bags of bread flour for 99 cents each

Picked up another 8# of rolled oats, and a pound each of garlic granules and sea salt at the bulk food store; along with 20 dozen regular size canning jar lids for $1/dozen. Picked up a dozen screw-on gasketed lids to use for vacuum packing.

Downloaded root cellar plans


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Expecting baby#4 in 6 weeks so we're getting some extra meals ready for the freezer since I'm also going to be getting ready for planting about that time. Sent a cull cow to the butcher 10 days ago, today they were starting to process her so we picked up 50lbs of fresh ground beef and made meatballs for the freezer. Picked up 40 lbs of rice ($8 something), 50 lbs of potatoes ($9.97).
Canned vegetables and soups are on sale again, cheaper and for a longer time than I've seen before.


----------



## ridethatpony (Jul 20, 2004)

Got a 150 lb pig from the Livestock for $20. For that price we are taking her straight to the processor, won't bother feeding her this time of year. 

Packages of canning lids for $.87 cents at Meijers. 20 lbs. or rice.


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

Got the steer out of the butcher shop. A little over 700lbs in the freezer. Total cost a little under a buck a pound. I get it fed out for free from a buddy of mine who threw him in with his. We trade a little back and forth so it all works out in the end. 

Tomorrow night... T-Bones!

Vacpacked 30 pounds of oatmeal tonight.

Went to the funeral of a classmate of my oldest's. 23 year old suicide. Very sad. ( not really a prep thing, just felt it noteworthy. She was a beautiful person. )


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

went to Cosco and just filled the cart with stuff -spaghetti sauce, cocoa, oil, etc. Bought fire extinguishers for the house, cars and shop. Started some garden seeds. Bought another round of open pollinated seeds just because they were there. With the latest round of tornadoes here, we had the opportunity to try out our preps for real. We found the crank radio wasn't that easy to use -luckily I had batteries for it - NEED more batteries. The oil lamps don't put out nearly enough light. We need more blankets in the emergency closet. Dh is designing a tornado shelter we hope to build and stock this summer.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

CarolynRenee said:


> Planning on making a trip to Fayetteville this week to pick up some wheat. AT $26 for a 50# bag it's still cheaper to drive there than have Walton Feed ship it to me.
> 
> I don't know of anyone around the N. Central AR are to make a Walton Feed bulk delivery feisable....although if anyone is around the N. Central AR area & wants to start one, let me know and I'd be glad to help with the logistics of it.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in a bulk buy from Walton. I'm an hour south of Ft. Smith and just a little further from Russellville. $26 would be a great price in my opinion. Where in Fayetteville do you find it? I called Old Fashioned foods in FS but didn't get a quote since the guy wasn't available that would know the price but from the sound of things I don't think it would be as good as the price you got. Call me crazy but I thought about calling War Eagle Mill and seeing if they would sell bulk wheat. I do some business with them so it wouldn't hurt to ask.

This genereal area is in serious need of a grocer that sells bulk grains and such. Organic would be even better.

Maybe you could start a thread to guage the interest in a buy from Walton. I asked Walton a month or so back and they said there was nobdoy in this area so I paid forty cents a pound for shipping :help: .


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Wildwood said:


> I would be interested in a bulk buy from Walton. I'm an hour south of Ft. Smith and just a little further from Russellville. $26 would be a great price in my opinion. Where in Fayetteville do you find it? I called Old Fashioned foods in FS but didn't get a quote since the guy wasn't available that would know the price but from the sound of things I don't think it would be as good as the price you got. Call me crazy but I thought about calling War Eagle Mill and seeing if they would sell bulk wheat. I do some business with them so it wouldn't hurt to ask.
> 
> This genereal area is in serious need of a grocer that sells bulk grains and such. Organic would be even better.
> 
> Maybe you could start a thread to guage the interest in a buy from Walton. I asked Walton a month or so back and they said there was nobdoy in this area so I paid forty cents a pound for shipping :help: .


I'll start a thread for people in AR / Southern MO in the next day or so. Who knows, maybe there are tons of people 'round here that want wheat as badly as we do!

I found a bread bakery / sandwich shop that is a distributor of Montana Wheat: Stone Mill Bread & Flour, Fayetteville, AR, 479-571-2295

They only have the hard red wheat, and I'd really like to get more bulk oats, popcorn & lentils, but I'll take what I can get right now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Wildwood said:


> Maybe you could start a thread to guage the interest in a buy from Walton. I asked Walton a month or so back and they said there was nobdoy in this area so I paid forty cents a pound for shipping :help: .


 You sound like an incipient area coordinator to me. Good work!

.....Alan.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Heading to the big city tomorrow and have salt, sugar, flour and pepper on my list.

Ordered some more seed varieties as I am hoping the greenhouses will expand our growing choices.

Dh found a potato planter a couple hours away and is going to go pick that up this week.

Been busy trying out storage recipes and adapting stores, supplies, and methods. I'm going to pick up one of those hand chopper things.I'm splitting my sourdough starter for some friends, and making them cookbooks for the sourdough. 

Sure wish some of you would post your favorite storage recipes up in that sticky list.......hint, hint


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, getting back on track after a year or so of personal disasters. I will be adding 55# of dry milk to storage soon. I am also going back to buying in bulk, mostly online, as there are NO co-ops or anything like that around here.
I will be adding 25# of granola, 10# of rice crispies (ok, that is just for the kids, they will eat it up in zero time) Also looking to grab some more wheat, brown rice and wild rice. That will probably do me for a couple of weeks.
Yesterday I was looking at plants, think I will pick up some grape vines, asparagus and strawberry plants. I have done this before, and lost every stinking plant, along with 6 out of 8 fruit trees. I guess I just will keep trying till I get stuff to survive.
DH and I are working on a way to pump water up from our spring fed creek to the garden, need lots of pipe and a little house to put our gas powered pump in.
So, that should get completed by spring.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> You sound like an incipient area coordinator to me. Good work!
> 
> .....Alan.



Thanks  . I'm just trying to help CarolynRenee :angel: .


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Another thing, I went back to Dollar General today (was just there yesterday for more sugar) to buy some jammies that were on clearance and decided to get even more sugar since I've been reading about the explosion and I picked up the last four bags. Yesterday that had a large display full and this is a small town. Looks like everyone is stocking up and/or they may not have gotten a shipment this week.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Sent in my order for fruit trees. Still working on the seed order. Got the vacuum sealer but haven't had a chance to even open it. Want to try it out this weekend. Have some good coupons for BJ so that is on the list this week.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

CarolynRenee, where is that bakery in Fayetteville? I'm pretty familiar with the area.

Wildwood, I'm working on getting the Menonite bakery in Danville on board for supplying grains....it's been slow going but the owner seems to be working in that direction. There is also a group that is opening another store in Danville. I'm not exactly clear on what they will have (bent and dent??)but I've passed the addy of a supplier to them hoping they will get on board. There is a Menonite store in Mo that I bought my last wheat from ($18/50#) and their supplier is the same.

Also there is a wholesale produce supplier at Ludwig that I've been buying through. They can get pinto beans in bulk. I can't quite convince them that there is enough interest in other types of beans but I'll keep working on it. 

Prep wise for me has pretty much been all about organization lately. Recently though I put up a bushel of green beans, a flat of mushrooms (dried them) and am currently thawing 4 BIG turkeys (20#each) destined to become nice sausages! It's going to be a busy weekend...hot italian, sweet italian, chorizo, apple breakfast, bratwurst are on the list so far!


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

While taking GM out grocery shopping, I noticed that one of her local groceries had 5-gal. buckets (with lids) for $.50 ea. that their bakery supplies came in. 
They only had six, so I bought them all. The lids even have rubber seals in them, yay!

Now, it's time to go back to the Amish store for more goodies!


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

Wall greens had a nice clearance sale.
I got 10 boxes of unbleached coffee filters. That will last us about a year and a half.
They also had a kit containing 7 face masks, 10 vinyl gloves and 7 alcohol wipes. Was $10.00 and I paid $2.50.

Now don't laugh, but they had a package of 18 adult diapers for $1.09. At 6 cents a piece I got them. Worst case would be if everybody gets sick and it gets hard to take care of each other. 
Then my dd mentioned it would come in handy if I ever decided to become an astronaut and want to take a cross country drive to see "friends" (lol).

I hope that my kids end up throwing them out in 30 years, but I am still glad that I have them. You just never know.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

After getting shocked last week, over the lack of bulk bags of rice...at my local HEB stores.... this week bought 40lbs of rice, 40 lbs of pintos, 8 ketchups, 4 mayos (my condiments are set now for six more months). Feel a lot better now...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

talk about shock, went to buy feed today and rabbit food has gone up $2 a bag, oats too.
Looks like I may have some free range bunnies soon. :shrug: 

Time to start prepping in a 'different' sorta way... looking for prep info on feeding animals now. (beyond just stashing feed)


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Going into town today to pick up a few supplies and get a roll of sheeting for the greenhouse. Decided to start seeds under florescent lights indoors and then move to the greenhouse. That will give me more control over the heat and eliminate getting up every hour of the night to check the fire for a while.

Radio Shack is supposed to have 1GB flash drives on sale for $9.99 and I'd like to pick up a couple if they have them in stock (which they probably won't). 

Need to pick up a box of ammo for rifle as I only have four shells left and it's my main garden critter rifle. Hope ammo prices haven't skyrocketed too much. I'll check out the sporting goods clearance too as I've found some good buys in years past.

My last trip to town consisted of stocking up on first-aid supplies to replenish what we've used. I started at Dollar Tree and found elastic bandages, waterproof band-aids, gauze pads, ointments and OTC medications. These items replenished my kit as well as adding to it. 

Maggie


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Picking up 1000 rounds of 22 long rifle today. Went to a silent auction yesterday and the only things we won was a HUGE pallet of mixed food stuffs and ammo (bid on 23 pallets and a wide variety), and my friend won a small pallet which had seeds and misc. gardening stuff. 

Think someone's trying to tell us something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Seeing as how it's the day after Valentine's day I'm going to stop by the grocery on the way home and see if they have any good chocolate candy on sale I can add to the storage. The week after the popular candy holidays is the time to buy candy to put by.

.....Alan.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Well DH went to a farm sale the other day while I was at work (that is scary DH alone with a check book at an auction). I was very proud of him he only bought 1 thing and we really needed it. A small 12 X 26 shed built on skids. It needs a coat of paint and 1 corner fixed but has 2 windows and double doors which will make it easy to put stuff into. The floor and roof are solid and the best part of all he only paid $15 for the building. Noone knew how to move it without taking it apart. Hee Hee this is the second building on skids we have now. I was so happy with him the cost of materials on that building alone would have been at least $300.

Also went to the local amish store and got stocked back up on some things. Still looking for barley though and can not seem to find it in our area.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

AT , I do the same thing!!! I think chocolate would be the best thing to barter for small items!!! and to get it 1/2 price!!! I LOVE chocolate and NEED it to be kind to others durring the month. LMAO

Now if I just could buy it and not eat it all in a few months!!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Seeing as how it's the day after Valentine's day I'm going to stop by the grocery on the way home and see if they have any good chocolate candy on sale I can add to the storage. The week after the popular candy holidays is the time to buy candy to put by.
> 
> .....Alan.


Alan, 
tell me how you store chocolate, and what are your thoughts on stocking it?
for trades? Or just for a sweet tooth?
((personally, I have a chocolate addiction it would have to be WELL hidden to be stocked here))
Just curious. Don't know if I could stock it without it melting.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Ordered more med supplies this week. Stocking up on enough prescription meds to last 1 year. Am increasing all my preps from a 6 month supply to a 1 year supply.
Just feels like the right thing to do.

alan


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought another hundred pounds of sugar and twenty pounds each of brown sugar and powdered sugar. Also got ten more pounds of salt and 2 pounds of peppercorns.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Added 25lbs or so of white cornmeal, and varied waters to the stash. Tucked away the 22LR ammo (which my gun-toting buddies think is _so_ cute but useless  ). Half gallon of Tamari. Not _much_ stocking right now since things are so tight (but I tell you - it sure is nice and reassuring to gander at what we've got stowed against worse times!!!).

Showed a good friend a place to stock up on a few things - she promptly added 50# of pinto beans, around 40 pkts of varied seeds and 20# more pasta to her preps  amongst other things. We bought and divied up about 24 banana boxes worth of asst canned goods, boxed stuff and snacks (those being for "immed" consumption by her younguns ). That'll get both families to gardening times easily and then it's all downhill in a way.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow! Ammo has really increased. A box of shells is now $3 higher than a year ago. 

Got the last two flash drives Radio Shack had left for $9.99, though I'm not thrilled with all the extra crap that's preloaded on them. Took everything off except for the password protection feature and now I'm set to go. 

Found a nice fanny pack on clearance for $3.00 that included two polycarbonate water bottles. I think I'll keep it in the car for short hikes. Bought insect repellent that was marked down to $1. I keep some in each car, bug-out bags and in the tackle box as mosquito bites drive me up the wall.

Maggie


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I can't do anything for a while now..... Friday I'm getting a delivery of fuel oil for house heat and it will cost me this time $502.00. That is a big chunk of money to spend and consequently it will be a while, probably spring, when I can even consider buying any more prep goods beyond the normal bills, utilities, etc. Necessities only for a while in my house ..... Time to use what we already have.
> Ohio Rusty ><>
> Psalms 27:1-3/Psalms 91:9-11 (AMP)


Using what you have is a good thing. I have somehow managed to get somewhat behind in my using up and have a lot of stuff that is beyond it's date. So I am in the using up mode for a while on some things. It gives one time to think and plan.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

I wonder if the best way to store chocolate would be to buy the cans of hershey chocolate. Can you buy those little cans anymore?

My stock up item today was 3 one gallon cans of hershey chocolate syrup I got at a Van Buren scratch and dent store. ( it used to be the old Shermans"s grocery if any one is close). They were 4.99 a piece. I will open one immediately and try to water bath can some of it. A gallon of chocolate is a lot of syrup. lol.


artransplant


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

I put in a Walton Feed order for wheat and rolled oats. I also bought a grain mill. Nuts where on sale at Walmart so I bought about 40 mixed pounds of pecans, almonds and walnuts. I also got my storage inventoried, which I have been needing to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> Alan,
> tell me how you store chocolate, and what are your thoughts on stocking it?
> for trades? Or just for a sweet tooth?
> ((personally, I have a chocolate addiction it would have to be WELL hidden to be stocked here))
> Just curious. Don't know if I could stock it without it melting.


 Vac-sealed in canning jars.

I have a wife and two daughters so to me it's simply the prudent thing to do to store chocolate! {laughing} It's really just a part of our regular food storage. The M&Ms and such we use in our lunches that I pack for myself, my wife, and my oldest daughter. The rest gets used in cookies, cakes, whatever we feel like using it for.

Daddy is in charge of the food storage and the chocolate and I exercise FIRM control! {You believe this, right?}

On a different note I picked up two more plastic pickle drums today to be cleaned out and used for long-term feed storage. This will give me four when they're full. I want at least two more and may go up to four more if I can figure out where I can put the things that I won't be bumping into them all the time. My feed room won't hold that many and at three hundred pounds per (full) they're not the sort of thing one moves on a whim.

.....Alan.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

started monkey around with the jar sealers i got this week.now i find out the hose i ahve dosent work oin sealers....and foodsaver is abunch of tight azz and doesnt give the hose with the sealer...so....now i have got to order the hose.good grief more shipping money flushed down the toilet....lol..sorta.

falcon....you just keep putting the 22 lr away.you will be glad you did.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

I am always tardy to the party!! Money was tight this payday so only bought the basics. Was able to skip the milk aisle as I had two does freshen the week before, yeah!!! Still working on the house cleaning/revamping. This week is the sewing/craft room. Loving it! Will be bringing my moms treadle machine from storage, so I will then have two at the house, must be able to sew when the power goes! Organized the seed orders I received and will be starting the early crops this week, decided to increase the seedlings for Farmers Market sales. Sounds like a lot of people I know are putting in gardens this year. 
Toni


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Vac-sealed in canning jars.
> 
> I have a wife and two daughters so to me it's simply the prudent thing to do to store chocolate! {laughing} It's really just a part of our regular food storage. The M&Ms and such we use in our lunches that I pack for myself, my wife, and my oldest daughter. The rest gets used in cookies, cakes, whatever we feel like using it for.
> 
> ...


Oh, I totally believe you can control the chocolate consumption with all the females around. 
For some reason I cannot store any chocolate :shrug:, other than cocoa powder. Have tons of that. 

Where do you find your pickle drums? All I can find are the plastic 55 gal drums that had juice concentrate in them. I use those for water, as they don't really have a decent lid for feed. Found one barrell that has a screw top lid, about 3 years ago. The feed store had it. Never seen one since I bought that one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Used pickle drum availability seems to vary by region. Some folks can't find them while others find them everywhere. All I can suggest is checking different area farm supply and feed stores. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

* Weekly Prep Thread, February 18-24, 2008*
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=233606

.....Alan.


----------

